# What about Canon Camcorders?



## Chad (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey all, i'm not sure if there is another forum to post about this sort of thing, but....

Any idea how long before we see a follow up to the Canon XF300 camcorder? I'm in the situation where i'm really looking for a new camera for video. The C300 is out of my price range, the XF300 is a couple years old, and i think shooting with the current EOS DSLR cameras doesn't sound like a great time. I'm waiting for NAB to see if there's anything else on the horizon that's built mainly for video. Of course, people seem to be waiting for the 4k Cinema DSLR. 

Well, i'm hoping for either a simplified version of the C300, or... a new traditional camcorder with a slightly larger image sensor than the XF300 had (1/3"). I'm just not sure how often they refresh the semi-pro camcorder line!

Any idea when they might introduce a XF300 successor? Any clues that point to a "C100?" Guesses?


----------

